# Nasal sores



## mamacase1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can someone tell me what ICD9 you would used for nasal sores?


----------



## gost (Apr 27, 2011)

Without more info, i would go with 478.19.


----------



## mamacase1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you thats what I thought too.


----------

